# ALL AROUND SEMI-AUTOMATIC 12 GA



## TW0137 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a 12ga semi-auto for Waterfowl and Upland. Here are the ones I'm interested in so far. Beretta Urika, Xtrema, & 390, Benelli SBE & M2, Stoeger 2000. I'm familliar with about most of the other guns out there and I'm not interested in hearing about others at this time. Please make comments specific and practical not just "I like ..." but why you like or don't one of these guns. I am also convinced that each of these guns (except maybe the Stoeger) are equal quality and that each have the lemons and many of the problems I've read about with each my be due to "operator error's".

So far the Benelli's seem to fit me best and I like the feel of it in my hands and shouldered shouldered, however I do want to be able to cycle light loads for dove and quail. And I do like the inertia concept.

I like the feel of the Xtrema however I wonder if it will be a bit heavy for pheasant and quail hunting.

The Urika fits me better then Xtrema, however I don't like the feel as well however I think it may be better as a waterfowl & upland gun then the Xtrema.

The 390 and the Stoeger 2000 I'm not considering for myself as much as for my 14-year-old son as frankly I can not afford 2 of the more expensive guns. I've heard good about the Stoeger, however I've also heard they feel like they are made cheaply. I read one comment from someone that the Stoeger materials and craftmanship reminded them of Charles Daleys and I personally do not like Charles Daley's and would not own them. However I know many people do like them.

If this helps I'm 5' 9" and my son is 5' 10.

I look forward to all constructive comments.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a Benelli and a Beretta, I feel either gun is a good choice. I am currently trading up for another Benelli, I want the SBE II badly. Looks like a nice gun.


----------



## SCpheasanthntr (Jan 23, 2004)

If I had to choose between the Beretta and Bennelli I would choose the Beretta AL 391. The Bennelli is a good gun but it kicks like a mule...I wouldn't have one. My dad shoots a wal-mart 390 and loves it... I don't think that it has given him any trouble. I know that you don't want to hear about any other guns, but I wouldn't commit until I picked up a Browning Gold Hunter.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I had been shooting 11-87's until I tried a 391. Liked the lighter weight for upland hunting. Since then I have bought 2 more. Things I like: light weight but doesn't kick hard, cycles trap loads to 3" no problem, stock shims to adjust fit, feature that allows you to remove shell from chamber without releasing a shell from the magazine (allows a quick change to throw in a goose load), balanced better than the 11-87.

I tried the Xtrema in a store but it felt a little awkward to me, I have a 10ga so didn't need a 3 1/2", plus it was heavier.

Partner has a SBE and I have seen him have trouble with cycling trap loads. Gun really seems to get fussy with any kind of dirt, it has to really be kept clean, which is weird as I have heard they shoot dirty.


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Same here BigDog! 
I have been shooting Remmingtons 11-87 since the day it hit the stores. I recently bought the Beretta A391 Extrema 3.5. I chose it over the Benelli SBE only because the Beretta is gas operated and does not have the kick the Benelli is famous for.
Now if you are a big guy the Benelli is a super gun, but if your small like me the Beretta is the better choice
They are both super guns and either one is a great choice. IMHO (In My Humble Opinion)
Pappy :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am going to actually get fit for a gun I think. I don't know how they are supposed to "fit" me, I just adjust accordingly and go throw the lead out! But, if anyone is versed in this.... I am 6'1", 195lbs, with average length arms (I am guessing). Is there a gun I should look at or one I should stay away from.....or am I simply better off having a gunsmith explain this to me?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

My super black eagle 2 has no problems shooting trap loads.. I must have shot about 3 cases through mine this summer and early fall before hunting got going and not one jam... I dont think the SBE2 with the 3.5 kicks any worse then a browning, remington, or a mossberg..It is a 3.5 it is going to have a little more snort. Besides when you get that big honker coming into the dekes and you pull up to shoot you dont feel anything anyways...
Bandhunter


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a pair of SBE's and haven't had a lick of trouble out of either. Also have a M1, Beretta Pintail, they are both good guns as well and have given me zero trouble. All around gun I would go with the SBE.


----------



## SAF (Jan 27, 2005)

I've owned a SBE for about two years and I love it. The big reason that I bought it over the Beretta (my second choice) and other 3.5s is that it is much smaller and ligter weight. Because you are looking for a gun to shoot pheasant, the Benelli seems like the better choice. I shoot mine at doves, and really like how it swings. I will say that I bought a 24 inch barrel, which swings better IMO than my dad's 28 inch. The things people typically don't like about the SBE is that it kicks and it doesn't recycle light loads. To me, both of these are a result of not mounting the gun properly. Even shooting 3.5s out of my gun, I've never considered it to kick excessively. To me, a gun properly shouldered does not kick hard enough to deter one from buying it. As to the not recycling light loads, the problem again stems from the fact the gun isn't shouldered properly. I can shoot 1 oz. loads through mine now that it is broken in. But I have on several occaisons let a friend of mine shoot the gun at clays and he couldn't get it to recycle with the same loads out of the same box. If he handed the gun to me, no problem. The gun is recoil operated, so if there is give it will less efficiently eject the shell. That's my .02. Hope this helped


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

The best advice you are going to get yet is.......

Get off you lazy butt, go to the store, look and handle. Then take some out for a test run.
There are different strokes for different folks and jsut because one person like the way one gun handles doesn't mean it will be the same for you.

cootkiller


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh and tell them cootkiller sent you.
You will either get a discount or get kicked out of the store.

cootkiller


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I have the Extrema, Urika, SBE and SBE 2. 
Urika is labor intensive to clean and needs to be kept clean or cycling problems arise. 
The Extrema is a larger heavier gun than the SBE's. Cleans easier than the Urika. Gas operation is still an issue in harsh dirty conditions.
My SBE is my sporting clays, and duck/goose gun. An awesome performer with abolutley zero issues. It does kick, but I never notice during shooting 6'4" 230.
I bought my wife an SBE 2 and it kicks the same as the extrema and has also never had any jamming issues with 1 ounce loads. We have shot the sbe, sbe2 and extrema back to back to back and hands down, the sbe2 it imho best of the three if your recoil sensitive.
As far as the "fit" issue, cootkiller is right, pick one up and shoulder them, shoot them if you can. Note that Beretta and Benelli's all come with a full set if shims to alter the settings if needed.
I know three clsoe hunting partners with Browing Gold and while each love their guns and would never change, They are always worth at least one missfire or doesnt' eject excuse EVERY outing, whether it be sproties or hunting. FYI
Post up when you make up your mind and have fun choosing!!!


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know if I can add anything to this disscussion but here it goes. I have both the Extrema, and SBEII., and like them both. I find the SBEII hits the shoulder a little harder with the big loads but not a big deal. If it comes down to one of these two I would do what has already been suggested, borrow someones and shoot them, it comes down to which one fits you the best. In my case it's the Extrema.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

the Beretta Xtrema and the SBEII are both great guns, you can never go wrong with any beretta or benelli :sniper:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you are looking for a cheaper that the Benelli, Franchi, which is imported by Benelli makes some good guns. They have a youth model AL-48 which runs about $500 and you can buy the adult stock for about $125 if you are looking for a youth model for your boy. This gun is very light for a kid to carry when hunting those ringnecks all day.


----------

